# Shoulder press technique



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I did a qiuck search so sorry if this is a repost.

I stumbled across this vid of 'Worlds strongest man,Mariusz Pudzianowski' Shoulder pressing some hideous weight. Surely he is cheating on every rep though?






I thought cheating like this was ok every now and then or to squeeze out a 1rm or something but all the time? I understand this is a technique to get more weight on but what do I know? :tongue:


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

if you can get the same weight up and rep out doesnt matter how much you cheat you to will have big delts try it?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't forget he's a strongman not a bodybuilder. Moving huge weight is more important than perfect form for him.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Push presses. Handy for log lifting. He's training for strength and power not muscular development tho as rocky says they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

i think he means people always say you shouldnt cheat else you wont get results. Were as mauriuz is cheating and hes got massive delts.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

I think if you push press that sort of weight your going to grow.no would say that is good form really considering behind neck standing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats called a power press as used in strongman for like ming said log pressing appollons axle and basic push press , however mariusz was also a bodybuilder but to build big strong delts you still need to press with strict form , look at how little legs zyrundas uses to press ....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

One thing to note is how is he cheating if he is not in a strict shoulder press competition? Clearly his training methods are working. If you did this exercise and progressively lifted heavier weights and did not hurt yourself then you will get good results from it.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

If he's event training (strongman), then the focus is just getting the weight from a to b. Thats why you see so much hitching when strongmen deadlift. Acceptable in strongman, but not in powerlifting. I'm sure he throws a bodybuilding routine in there too


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll give it a go then for a change! I suppose if it helps with getting more weight on the bar it's no bad thing!When I'm struggling I tend to lean back as in Uhans' link, not to sure thats any good for your back but it's only on the last one or two reps.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Cheating? lol

Hes also is/was on massive amounts of steroids, i guess thats cheating aswell?

I never understand this "cheating" BS


----------



## Unlucky Luke (May 15, 2011)

i dont care how bad his form is the guy is 6ft 1" and 19st im not going to say you shouldn't do it like that its bad form.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Its called explosive strength..I was doing push presses last night and some gimp says to me thats cheating, i just shook my head..I do close grip bench and dips to assist my overhead..


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok I've been 'cheating like this for a few weeks now and I'm 10kg up on my shoulder presses and can even do 2 reps without 'cheating' at 80kg now whereas before all I could muster was 70kg. My target was to pree my bodyweight so only about 5kg away from it once I have dieted back down to 85kg.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

With your increase in strength, are you now able to beat that lady at arm wrestling?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

It isn't a shoulder press he is performing. It is a push press. Therefore he isn't cheating.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> With your increase in strength, are you now able to beat that lady at arm wrestling?


This is why I am training; so next time I go to Pattaya I can win back my 2000 Baht!


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Push presses as in strongman are great for a change in training..we put them in every so often and get sore as hell.

Strict presses though best by a long shot for pure bodybuilding purposes


----------

